

Problems with Wild West Domains API? - clintavo

I've been using Wild West Domains Web Service SOAP API for about a year.  I have never had trouble until today.  Do any other Hacker News readers use WWD's SOAP API and if so, are you having any trouble with it or know what is going on?<p>Unfortunately WWD's tech support is virtually non-existent and have not responded to my emails.
======
clintavo
UPDATE: After wrangling with them for two days they finally discovered a
server that had failed in their cluster that was causing intermittent
problems.

------
frankus
FWIW I haven't seen any problems with their WAPID system lately.

~~~
clintavo
Good to know. Do you use their socket based api or the web services SOAP
interface?

